# Website problems?



## djyamyam (Nov 11, 2014)

Is anyone else having problems trying to use Revolution for looking up availability?  I've tried using 3 different computers, browsers and I can't seem to get anything to load up when I click on "book now with revolution".  It has the bar that goes across and says 0% and stays there.  It's been like for a couple days now


----------



## aamista (Nov 11, 2014)

Possible Delays Using the Revolution Booking Engine

Please be aware that you may experience intermittent delays when using the Revolution Booking Engine due to the deployment of software enhancements to the system. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

https://www.hgvclub.com/login.php


----------



## sluggohill (Nov 11, 2014)

aamista said:


> Possible Delays Using the Revolution Booking Engine
> 
> Please be aware that you may experience intermittent delays when using the Revolution Booking Engine due to the deployment of software enhancements to the system. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> https://www.hgvclub.com/login.php



Same here - I called to see how long.  They said they are adding features to Revolution and they should be done in a week. 

In another call, I had an agent tell me there would soon be ability to book more properties through the site like the Southwest Florida affiliate resorts through Revolution.  Not sure if this update will do that, though.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 18, 2014)

sluggohill said:


> They said they are adding features to Revolution and they should be done in a week.



"*Log-In Process Update*

Technology Update: Please be aware that HGV technology security has been upgraded with the installation of CAPTCHA, a system intended to distinguish direct input from humans vs. data from automated systems. This best-practice technology helps prevent unauthorized access to our secure Member websites.

To log-in to the Club Member website, you will need to enter the words and/or numbers displayed in a security image, in addition to entering your HHonors number (or username) and password.

If you experience difficulty reading the initial CAPTCHA image, simply click the refresh button. Or, if you prefer an audio version, simply click on the speaker button.

To further simplify website log-in, please download and utilize one of the following browsers: Internet Explorer 8-11; or recent versions of Firefox, Chrome or Safari."


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 18, 2014)

I logged in this morning and all seemed to be operating smoothly.


----------



## jestme (Nov 18, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> "*Log-In Process Update*
> 
> Technology Update: Please be aware that HGV technology security has been upgraded with the installation of CAPTCHA, a system intended to distinguish direct input from humans vs. data from automated systems. This best-practice technology helps prevent unauthorized access to our secure Member websites.
> 
> ...



Great.... Now I can try to figure out the CAPTCHA when I'm on my phone trying to check Open Season. Wonderful. :annoyed: I wonder what the squiggled Japanese characters look like for their Japanese members.  
If they are working to get to "best practice technology", they should start with recreating "Revolution" so it actually works properly. Then, get ALL the HGVC club availability into their reservation system so you don't have to call in. That would be another "best practice technology", an interface probably available since the 1990's.  
Maybe I'm being too tough on them, I mean they only get $140 from 150,000 members (or $21M!) a year! You would think the computer system could get some kind of upgrade with that kind of money.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 18, 2014)

jestme said:


> Great.... Now I can try to figure out the CAPTCHA when I'm on my phone trying to check Open Season. Wonderful. :annoyed: I wonder what the squiggled Japanese characters look like for their Japanese members.
> If they are working to get to "best practice technology", they should start with recreating "Revolution" so it actually works properly. Then, get ALL the HGVC club availability into their reservation system so you don't have to call in. That would be another "best practice technology", an interface probably available since the 1990's.
> Maybe I'm being too tough on them, I mean they only get $140 from 150,000 members (or $21M!) a year! You would think the computer system could get some kind of upgrade with that kind of money.



Can't argue with any of that.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 18, 2014)

i was able to get in but those captcha pictures are just doors with numbers for me, enter a few numbers and you are in.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 20, 2014)

*Revolution Search Not loading*

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 20, 2014)

I logged in today and Revolution said I needed Flash.

Duh, I was just on it the day before.

I guess it's still pretty messed up.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 20, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is anyone else having this issue?



*Advisory

Possible Delays Using Revolution & Classic Booking Engine*

Please be aware that you may experience intermittent delays when using the Revolution and the Classic Booking Engines due to the deployment of software enhancements to the system. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 20, 2014)

I am guessing this is related to security breach at Hilton that has been reported on Flyertalk and in other threads here.

 Probably implementing more security and system updates to fix things.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 20, 2014)

No problems with Revolution, but with Classic I can only view/see the current month (November) and the following month (December).


----------



## letsgosteelers (Nov 21, 2014)

I've tried several times yesterday, last night, no workie!  just get the 0%


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been having problems with Revolution off and on for several weeks.


----------



## rchan11 (Nov 21, 2014)

Same here...first time logging in and I get a "0% Loading" screen.  Not a great first impression.


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 23, 2014)

I dont know if this is due to my account just being setup, but I see no availability for any resort within club season. 

When using open season I do see some availability. 

This is under the classic system. Under revolution I see the same 0% loading and after a little while it hits 100% but then it stops there. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## wp13 (Nov 24, 2014)

I tried for several days and got the same 0% problem. Hope they can spend money wisely for their computer system. Was the programmer under paid? :annoyed:


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 24, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> I dont know if this is due to my account just being setup, but I see no availability for any resort within club season.
> 
> When using open season I do see some availability.
> 
> ...



I Got through to the classic version last night and was able to see availability. But the revolution still doesn't work. 

/regards.


----------



## johnf0614 (Nov 24, 2014)

Only classic working for me


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 24, 2014)

Saw availability in Classic only (not sure if accurate)... could not book it though.
They need to replace their crappy IT peep with the folks who run the Hotel side.


----------



## semicycler (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup, only classic is loading for me right now.  Revolution is hung at "0% Loading".  Trying to change a reservation online continues to be a nightmare!


----------



## letsgosteelers (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, I refuse to pay any fees until I can use the Revolution system.  

If I can't lookup availability why should I have to pay them fees?


----------



## vacationbear (Nov 26, 2014)

semicycler said:


> Yup, only classic is loading for me right now.  Revolution is hung at "0% Loading".  Trying to change a reservation online continues to be a nightmare!



Same problem for me! Still!


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Nov 26, 2014)

Revolution has been "hit or miss" for me since September.


----------



## bradleym2 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Still done*

Revolution is still not functioning.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 29, 2014)

*Pay the fees and use the Classic System*



letsgosteelers said:


> Well, I refuse to pay any fees until I can use the Revolution system.
> 
> If I can't lookup availability why should I have to pay them fees?



I have not been able to effectively use the Revolution System since it was launched 5 years or so ago.  I have been using the Classic System very effectively to book over 500 nights over the last 5 years.  I told them that the Classic System was a better system when they asked years ago.  Don't spite yourself and not pay the fees and go on the great vacations.  Use the Classic System and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 30, 2014)

_From the website:_

Possible Delays Using Revolution & Classic Booking Engine
Our Information Technology *Department* has been working to resolve the login and booking engine issues...
------------
_Perhaps their "Department" is just a couple of geeks mucking about in the basement.
I did manage to book a unit in Orlando next April using Classic._ :whoopie:


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, things seem to be getting worse, for me.  

Using Classic, I can still only see/search Nov/Dec 2014, only those two months, not 9 months as the little box states 

Using Revolution, well, nothing.  The little bar is stuck on 0% Loading, nothing ever loads. 


I tried to check if Revolution would load on my iPad (knowing it wouldn't, but had to play), but it states that Flash is required.  Since Apple doesn't support Flash, that's a problem 

Seems like HGVC needs to remove that Flash requirement for Revolution


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 30, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> Perhaps their "Department" is just a couple of geeks mucking about in the basement.



You know things are bad when _this_ would be an improvement...


----------



## brookberry (Dec 1, 2014)

*Not able to use Revoluton*

I have not been able to use Revolution booking system for weeks! I checked everyday and it hasn't worked in a long time.

Does everyone experience this? Do you all just switch to the Classic system? This is so frustrating!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 2, 2014)

brookberry said:


> I have not been able to use Revolution booking system for weeks! I checked everyday and it hasn't worked in a long time.
> 
> Does everyone experience this? Do you all just switch to the Classic system? This is so frustrating!



I have not been able to effectively use the Revolution System since it was launched 5 years or so ago. I have been using the Classic System very effectively to book over 500 nights over the last 5 years. I told them that the Classic System was a better system when they asked years ago.  Use the Classic System.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 2, 2014)

Ron,

Using Classic, I can still only see/search Nov/Dec 2014, only those two months, not 9 months as the little box states 

Perhaps you only have 2014 points and no 2015 points so the system won't let you see or book 2015.


----------



## Great3 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Finally!!!!!!!!!*

I just tried the Revolution today, and it finally works and loads up properly, and allowed me to make a change to my reserverations.  This is much nicer than having to call in.

Great3


----------



## DaveC (Dec 2, 2014)

The flash in the site is still not working with Safari. I used Firefox and was able to retrieve some inventory but could not change my reservation to Park City. I tried to extend it by 2 days and nothing happened.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 3, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> Ron,
> 
> Using Classic, I can still only see/search Nov/Dec 2014, only those two months, not 9 months as the little box states
> 
> Perhaps you only have 2014 points and no 2015 points so the system won't let you see or book 2015.


Actually, it shows 0 (zero) points available for 2014 and 7000 points available for 2015?

Now that it's December, Classic will only allow me to search December 2014 

I don't plan on booking anything until March, for Hawaii in December, 2015, so I'll see what happens with Classic after the 1st of the year. If I'm still having problems, I'll call HGVC then.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 8, 2014)

Just tried to use Revolution, and this time it actually worked 

Anyone else able to confirm this? 

/regards


----------



## semicycler (Dec 8, 2014)

Successfully booked a week using revolution yesterday.  But I'm not able to change the reservation online - revolution just hangs at that point.  I'll have to call in the date changes later today.

Still not "working" but at least you can book reservations now.


----------

